# Essential oils that fight fungus?



## Bayougirl (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi all,

I had Tinea Versicolar in early May, used the treatment the dr. gave me, thought I had finished with it.  Now I'm wondering if it jumped to Tinea Corporis, which is commonly called Ringworm (except it's a fungus).  I have been having hives since early June and have been back and forth to the dermatologist.  I'm going to call tomorrow a.m. and see if she can do a scrap test to see if that's what this is.  Any home remedies for essential oils?  I have a lot of essential oils and would need to know if I have to apply the directly onto my spots (splotches) or put the in a carrier oil?  any help would be appreciated.


----------



## dagmar88 (Nov 7, 2010)

According to my info, 1 drop of geranium and 1 drop of tea tree on a moist cotton pad.
Dab twice daily.
But maybe it would be more conveniënt to mix with a carrier oil instead...


----------



## carebear (Nov 7, 2010)

tea tree which I personally use straight tho I don't know that I'd recommend it.

http://www.naturesgift.com/antifungal.htm


----------



## agriffin (Nov 8, 2010)

I use tea tree oil and lav straight on the skin.


----------



## chrissy1 (Nov 13, 2010)

Tea Tree oil is amazing for anti fungal, some people use it straight others us it in soaps.  Either way it is a great EO


----------



## meadowyck (Nov 14, 2010)

EO's (can't say for FO's don't use them) should never be applied directly to your skin.  This can cause server reactions, maybe not at first but down the road.  ALWAYS, ALWAYS use a carrier oil to apply EO's to skin. PLEASE......


----------



## IanT (Nov 14, 2010)

carebear said:
			
		

> tea tree which I personally use straight tho I don't know that I'd recommend it.
> 
> http://www.naturesgift.com/antifungal.htm



I 3rd the Tea Tree oil, and yes I do use it directly on skin (undiluted) but I do know my resistance to it, I know that I am not sensitive to it so you need to listen to your body... I dont advocate using undiluted eo's on the skin; but Tea Tree and Lavender are my 2 exceptions...


Tea Tree is one of the only natural cures that kills MRSA virus... and it wreaks havoc on fungus as well !!! 

That would be my top recommendation for dealing what you are experiencing!


----------



## Bayougirl (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks guys,  I, actually, have some Tea Tree goat's milk soap I use in the bath almost every day, before switching out to a fragrance/color free soap.  I did make it to the dermatologist, no fungus (I guess that's good) but still no cause to the hives.  I have been being good and using the cortizone cream and most of my hives have faded, thank goodness, they were quite bad last week after I got off the Prednisone.  Back to the drawing board, as far as causes to the hives, next stop, Rheumalogist.


----------



## Lindy (Nov 15, 2010)

4 drops tea tree with 3 drops geranium in 25 ml sweet almond oil.  Although a lot of people do use tea tree straight, it really isn't recommended.

Put the mixed oil onto some cotton and then fasten it on either with tape or under another bandage and change 3 times a day.

Here is the safety data on geranium:
Toxicity/safety data:  Only use antimicrobial essential oils when necessary.  Rotate antimicrobial essential oils.  Generally regarded as non-irritant and non-sensitizing, though it may irritate very sensitive skin.  Do not use during pregnancy.  Do not use on a person who is taking hormone replacement therapy as the effects can be exacerbated.  Geranium can lower blood sugar, and should be avoided if you are hypoglycemic. 

And here it is for Tea Tree:
Therapeutic properties:  An important anti-microbial, antiseptic.  

Toxicity/safety data:  Tea Tree could possibly cause antibiotic resistance.  Rotate the oil.  
Tea-tree may cause irritation to sensitive skins.  Apply only a small amount when first using tea tree oil. Discontinue use if irritation appears. Could cause contact sensitization.  Rotate between different essential oils.  Tea tree oil should not be taken internally through the digestive system, even in small quantities. It can cause impaired immune function, diarrhea, and potentially fatal central nervous system depression (excessive drowsiness, sleepiness, confusion, coma).
Avoid during pregnancy.  Do not use homeopathic remedies as tea-tree can antidote them.  
The tea tree oil in commercial toothpastes and mouthwashes is generally considered to be acceptable because it is not swallowed. Avoid homemade tea tree oil mouthwashes.  
Seek medical attention if you experience symptoms of overdose: excessive drowsiness, sleepiness, poor coordination, diarrhea, vomiting.
Don't use tea tree oil if you are pregnant or breastfeeding.
Keep tea tree oil out of the reach of children.  Do not use on pets unless used for removing ticks.  The oil may burn if it comes in contact with the eyes, nose or mouth.
The oil should not be applied to non-fungal rashes or to broken skin.

Look for pure 100% tea tree oil.
Precautions:  Occasionally, people may have allergic reactions to tea tree oil, ranging from mild contact dermatitis to severe blisters and rashes.
Undiluted tea tree oil may cause skin irritation, redness, blistering, and itching. 
This essential oil contains oxides and can negate the effects of anesthetic.  

HTH


----------



## lsg (Nov 21, 2010)

Bayougirl said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> I had Tinea Versicolar in early May, used the treatment the dr. gave me, thought I had finished with it.  Now I'm wondering if it jumped to Tinea Corporis, which is commonly called Ringworm (except it's a fungus).  I have been having hives since early June and have been back and forth to the dermatologist.  I'm going to call tomorrow a.m. and see if she can do a scrap test to see if that's what this is.  Any home remedies for essential oils?  I have a lot of essential oils and would need to know if I have to apply the directly onto my spots (splotches) or put the in a carrier oil?  any help would be appreciated.



What you describe sounds like Nummular eczema.  My doctor prescribed a steroid cream that took care of the problem quickly.


----------



## Elly (Nov 25, 2010)

I agree with those suggesting tea tree oil + lavender oils undiluted applied directly on skin.  these two oils are the only exemptions in the entire range of EO's that can be used neat (undiluted) without ill effect, of course some individuals may be sensitive but not many people are.  Contrary to general believe some EO's can be ingested but this should only be done under the care of a health practitioner such a naturopath, in France doctors commonly prescribe EO's internally to treat different conditions.  I have personally taken tea tree oil internally for treatment of candida (fungus) with excellent results (under the care of a naturopath).  Tea tree oil acts like a broad spectrum antibiotic and antifungal but when applied to skin to treat fungal infections it needs to be undiluted otherwise it may not work. Lavender oils is also an antifungal and most people are not sensitive to it.  Also if you have ringworm or any other fungal infection that indicates poor immunity, try to boost up your immune system.  all the best


----------



## Catmehndi (Nov 25, 2010)

I think one of the issues with using EOs is that some believe that if one drop works great, many more drops will be that much more effective...not so!

....sometimes smaller IS better.


----------



## Lindy (Nov 25, 2010)

Catmehndi said:
			
		

> I think one of the issues with using EOs is that some believe that if one drop works great, many more drops will be that much more effective...not so!
> 
> ....sometimes smaller IS better.



Totally - people forget that these were our original medicines and need to be treated like over-the-counter drugs, because that is what they are...

Treated with respect and understanding they are a wonderful alternative medicine that works cooperatively with medical science.... neither precludes the other...


----------

